# [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!



## Drina84 (6. Februar 2013)

*[Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Wunderschönen guten Tag,

wie Ihr bereits der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, suchen wir eine externe Festplatte, die sollte eigentlich nur für Spiele benutzt werden. Da wir in unserem NB eine 120er verbaut haben und da drauf sich natürlich das OS befindet und World of Warcraft, haben wir für die anderen Games keinen Platz mehr.. bzw Steam Origin & Co haben keinen ausreichenden Platz mehr vorhanden 

Die frage ist nun ob es sich lohnt eine externe SSD Platte sich zu hohlen oder ob es reicht, wenn man eine "normale" anschließt bzw sind die externen SSD Platten auch so Stark,Schnell wie die interenen verbauten Platten? Da dies natürlich das nen Vorteil mit sich bringen würde beim zocken.. 

Ich hoffe das mir da jemand etwas empfehlen könnte 

Danke im vorraus!
Eure
Drina


----------



## Pailin (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Ich würde es anders machen, ich würde mir eine 256GB Festplatte kaufen und auf der die Daten von Deiner 120iger überspielen (gibt ja jede Menge kostenloser Programme dafür). Wenn Du die Platte extern laufen lassen willst, würdest Du grade bei den SSD´s Potenzial vergeuden. Habe selber ne 256GB Festplatte in meinem Lapi drin und zocke auch WoW und Steam Games.

Deine übriggebliebene 120iger würde ich eventuell als Systemplatte in einen stationären Rechner einbauen.


----------



## Drina84 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Ich habe ja nur die 120er im NB verbaut und darauf befindet sich ja das OS Inkl. WoW,Steam usw. Meinst du nun damit das ich das OS auf die Externe werfen soll und die integrierte für die Games nutzen soll?


----------



## Pailin (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Ne meinte eigentlich das Du Dir eine 256GB SSD kaufst und die Daten deiner 120iger auf diese überspielst und dann die 256 in den Laptop einbaust. Die 120iger würde ich dann in einen stationären PC einbauen als Systemplatte. Wenn Du eine SSD als externe Platte nimmst, wirst Du nicht die Geschwindigkeit bekommen, als wenn sie eingebaut ist. 

Wenn Du wirklich massig Speicher brauchst und die 256 auch zu klein sein würde, dann hol Dir eine 1T USB 3 Festplatte, wenn Dein Laptop das unterstützt. Hat er nur USB 2 würde ich von Spielen auf der Platte abraten.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen?!?!?


----------



## Pailin (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Was vielleicht auch noch ne Alternative wäre, es gibt solche Kits, wo Du quasi das CD/DVD-Laufwerk mit einer Festplatte ergänzt. Also wenn Du kein CD/DVD-Laufwerk brauchst wäre das doch auch etwas für Dich oder? Dann haste nicht den Schei** das Du immer ne Festplatte zusätzlich mitschleppst und hast immer noch mehr Speicherplatz!


----------



## Drina84 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, stimmt! Wollte dies aber einfach halten und nicht unbedingt die Platte ausbauen und ne andere wieder einbauen  

Ich schau mal daheim nach wegen den USB 3.0 aber ich glaube sogar sicher zu wissen, das ich einen auf der Seite habe.. Sag wir mal das dies auch so ist, welche Platte sollte ich mir dann holen? Kannst du mir da evtl ein Vorschlag posten?

Man kann also sagen, das es sich ned lohnt eine externe SSD zum zocken zu benutzen? Habe ja die Games, die wir nonstop zocken eh auf der hauptplatte drauf.. 

Mfg und danke für die Antworten

EDIT: 2.Post hab ich zu spät gelesen  Also ja das Laufwerk wird eigentlich schon von mir genutzt und deswegen fällt die Idee wohl erstmal flach

EDIT2: Jemand evtl noch Erfahrungen oder Tipps für mich?

EDIT: Würde die >hier< zum zocken in Ordnung sein?


----------



## Pailin (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Die USB-Ports sind eigentlich in der Regel blau für USB3  

Wenn Du einen USB3 Steckplatz hast, musste dich nur noch entscheiden, welche Festplattengröße Du nimmst, also 2,5" oder 3,5. Bei 2,5" haste denn Vorteil das Du mobiler bist und keine zusätzliche Stromquelle brauchst. Bei 3,5" kriegst Du in der Regel mehr Terabytes fürs gleiche Geld. Musste halt abwegen was Dir wichtiger ist. 

Die gepostete Festplatte ist eigentlich zu teuer, deshalb würde ich Dir dazu abraten. Geh doch mal in den MM mit dem roten Ball  und schau mal. Da gibt es günstige 2,5" mit 1,5TB für knapp 90 und 3,5" mit 3TB für knapp 110€ von Toshiba. 

Würde einfachmal in den Markt fahren und schaun, Preis/Leistung und was Dir selber zusagt.

LG Pailin


----------



## Drina84 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Grüß dich!

Ja ich habe USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und die san auch Blau  aber genau so einen eSata Anschluss auf der rechten Seite und deswegen ich mal nach Platten ausschau gehalten, die auch so einen Anschluss haben. 
Zwar geb ich dir wohl Recht, mehr TB zu haben für das gleiche Geld aber ich würde dies nie und nimma voll bekommen bzw nutzen, den so viele Games oder Progs benutzen wir nicht


----------



## Pailin (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Grüß dich!
> 
> Ja ich habe USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und die san auch Blau  aber genau so einen eSata Anschluss auf der rechten Seite und deswegen ich mal nach Platten ausschau gehalten, die auch so einen Anschluss haben.
> Zwar geb ich dir wohl Recht, mehr TB zu haben für das gleiche Geld aber ich würde dies nie und nimma voll bekommen bzw nutzen, den so viele Games oder Progs benutzen wir nicht


 
Sollte ja auch für eventuell andere Daten sein, Bilder/Musik/Videos  deshalb der Vorschlag mit mehr Speicher. 

Ich würde trotzdem Dir zur USB3 Festplatte raten, da allein schon wegen dem Stecker, Du diese überall anschließen kannst. Meiner Meinung nach kriegt man heutzutage auch noch keine eSata Platten ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluß. Von der Geschwíndigkeit her, kann ich Dir nicht wirklich etwas zu sagen. Habe selber immer USB3 Festplatten genommen, da ich auch Geräte ohne USB3 habe, aber die Platte trotzdem verwenden möchte 
Glaube auch Festplatten mit eSata sind wiederum teurer?!?! Aber habe mich dazu noch nicht informiert. 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst! ^^ geh doch einfach in den nächsten MM und schau mal was die aktuell im Angebot haben und hol Dir ne schöne Festplatte die Deinen Anforderungen entspricht. Und Hand auf´s Herz, man kann nie genug Speicher haben  siehste ja jetzt wo die 120iger auch an ihre Grenzen kommt.

LG Pailin


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Ich war im MM und im Saturn! 

Die sagten mir das ich auf keinen Fall eine Platte mit eSata kaufen sollte, da diese viel langsamer ist als ne USB 3.0 und sie sie auch nicht mehr im Sortiment haben Oo ? 

Daraufhin weiß ich nun noch weniger als vorher! Werde wohl einfach eine billige USB 3.0 mit 500gb kaufen und was wird, wird! Ka echt..


----------



## TempestX1 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Ich war im MM und im Saturn!
> 
> Die sagten mir das ich auf keinen Fall eine Platte mit eSata kaufen sollte, da diese viel langsamer ist als ne USB 3.0 und sie sie auch nicht mehr im Sortiment haben Oo ?


 Du erwartest ernsthaft ehrliche Beratung von den beiden MediaSaturn Holdings Firmen? 
Test - USB 3.0 gegen USB 2.0 und eSATA

Der Vorteil von USB 3.0 ist die Abwärtskompatibilität und du davon ausgehen kannst das jeder PC nen USB Ausgang hat.


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Ich hatte mir zumindest gedacht, das sie evtl bissal ne Ahnung davon haben ja aber ok ich verstehe und werde die mal lieber nicht mehr zu rate ziehen 

Werde mir mal den Artikel durchlesen und hoffe das ich damit dann eine Entscheidung herbei zaubern kann und wenn ned, werde ich mich wieder melden?!  Aber danke für den LINK


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Beratung] Externe SSD Festplatte für Games?!*

Laut den Tests also sollte ich wenn ich die Höchstegeschindigkeit haben möchte eine SSD mit eSata anschluss mir besorgen?


----------

